
Ask HN: I will implement every suggestion, what's yours? - dorianmariefr
For fun, I started a little website https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.dorianmarie.fr and thought it would be interesting to implement the suggestions&#x2F;ideas of the Hacker News crowd, so what&#x27;s your idea?
======
tmaly
How about a catchy headline that tells me what I am looking at?

------
gus_massa
Let's start with something easy, like a random background (like Bing).

------
dorianmariefr
link is [https://web.dorianmarie.fr](https://web.dorianmarie.fr) but there
isn't much for now

------
znpy
duh, add content?

